# lizzie



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

here is a picture of my dog she is a beagle named Lizzie







she had puppies a while ago
















awhile later
















all 7 of them


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww how sweet are they. 
lizzie is so cute,i love puppies.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

mg: what cutieesss  lizzie is gorgeous as well  are the pups pure beagle? (they look it). good luck with them


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

southafrica yes they are pure beagle but these pics are old [like a year] but she is due in August   yea


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

ill post pictures of them than


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Aww, they're all so cute!!


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

lizzies dew the 24 of August 
and she is really fat 
just thought i should post some pics


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Ewww, she poops a lot.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

yea she usually does it outside but some times i wait to long 
i should really clean it out


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

Lizzie had her puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















there is 7 of um again


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, she was right on time! They look nice and fat.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww they are the cutest little things.
please produce a scratch and sniff pannel as i love the smell
of puppies. :lol:


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

> please produce a scratch and sniff pannel as i love the smell
> of puppies.


lol :lol: :lol: 
here are some more 
and pics of the proud (but saggy ) mom :lol: :lol: 
dont tell her i said that  
















she was shacking her head hence the wings


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

awwww...they are adorable!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww bless her heart,she looks fab.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

thanks
shes a great mom :lol:


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

here are some more puppy pics


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Those are the cutest looking puppies! What great fun to be rolling on the floor with all of them!


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

yea they are tons of fun 
but their claws and teeth are very sharp :lol: :lol:


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous. Haha yea i hate puppy claws more then teeth XD they really dig into you . If you have found that they have diappeared then it wasnt me  *fake smile*


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

only $1900 and you can have them all :lol: :lol:


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

May I ask how old she is? And how many litters she's had?


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

SolaceTiger said:


> May I ask how old she is? And how many litters she's had?


she is 3 and has had 2 litters .
here are some more pics .
these are only the females. i took these pics to show to a lady who is interested in the three girls. they are ready to go on monday


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Beagle puppies are just about the cutest things on the planet.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

They're absolutely adorable beweeb!!


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

yea i know 
we sold 1 male and 1 female


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

It must be really difficult having to part with them.. you must get really attached.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

i try not to get too attached but it is harder the longer i have them 
:|


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I would think so! For me it would be impossible not to get attached! How many puppies are left??


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Urg, I would be at home in bed heart broken for a month if I had to give those things up :sob:.

They are soooo cute. The one in the second picture down makes me smile every time.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

we have 5 puppies left


----------

